# German Shepherd-Husky &#x1f436; ate nd swallowed a rolled up "plastic bag".



## Kenneth Monfil (Jul 17, 2018)

Today like half an hour ago a German Shepherd-Husky puppy (who doesn't belongs to me, but he belongs to some1 else I'm living with) ate nd swallowed a "rolled up plastic bag" all bcause I thought that he wouldn't b able to "swallow"; so is he gonna poop it out just fine? Or should he b taken to the vet?


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Not an expert but the best rule of thumb is, when in doubt, go to the vet as soon as possible.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely need to see the vet, tonight if it were me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree with above posters, at least phone call to the vet. What ever could get adult dog in trouble is much more serious to puppy.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I hope all is well today! Not sure the digestive track of a puppy can break down plastic and a really big chance it will get wadded up and cause a blockage. Not sure they can see it on x-ray but certain a vet will want to give laxatives and monitor if nothing else. Bowl blockage can be a very serious condition... might want to puppy proof the area  But really hope you took this pup to the vet.


----------

